# surrogancy in uk for singles



## pisandouvas (Jul 14, 2011)

in the practice , is any surrogancy agency in uk for single intented parents


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

As far as I am aware surrogacy for single people is illegal in the UK so I would be very surprised if there were any agencies I'm afraid   

Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I think Suity has said that it isn't possible at present as a single to do surrogacy. I am in a similar situation. In the UK you need to be able to satisfy UK law and obatin a parental order, so you cna be unmarried 'but in an undurring family relationship', one of you needs to be genetically related to the child. Do ask Natalie or Louise the FF laywers for more advice. Even if you go abroad eg USA to have surrogacy if you are British and intend to bring the child back you need to satisfy UK law.
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=267278.0

Wishing you luck on your journey.

L


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi there

Just to confirm that that's right - it's not illegal to do surrogacy in the UK as a single person, but it isn't possible to follow the usual route to getting legal parenthood and it makes things very difficult indeed.  If you're a single woman rather than a single man, it's a massive problem since the surrogate will always be the legal mother at birth - leaving you with no status.  There may be ways round it (through adoption or a residence order) but this is very much unchartered territory and the policy behind parental orders has always been to stop single parents from commissioning surrogacy arrangements, so the courts may not be very sympathetic (don't ask me why it's policy that you have to be in a relationship to do surrogacy - makes no sense to me!).

You will find it easier to get a surrogacy arrangement off the ground abroad if you are single - since the same restrictions don't apply - but you will then be in a real minefield, since your child will be born outside the UK and won't be British, and getting home could prove a real nightmare, and even if you are named on the birth certificate abroad, you won't be treated as the legal mother in the UK.

Sorry not to be more encouraging!  It's something we're lobbying to change and obviously I'll post if there is any movement.

Natalie


----------

